# Squirrels and Chipmunks



## bucksandducks

My boys are getting a little single shot .22 for Christmas and I want to get them a little something to shoot. Is is legal to shoot squirrels and chipmunks?


----------



## twinkielk15

Sadly, no. We'll not talk about how I learned that one....


----------



## Moostickles

twinkielk15 said:


> Sadly, no. We'll not talk about how I learned that one....


I'd be interested in hearing how you "learned that one." It's been discussed several times on here and the consensus always seem to come out as shooting squirrels is okay. I would like to hear from somebody whose had a different experience.


----------



## wyogoob

Most species of squirrels are legal to harvest in Utah, check the regs.

For years the general consensus was that shooting squirrels was illegal in Utah. Even some DNR people made statements to that effect. So someone could have been ticketed for doing so. I don't know for sure.

We had a really good debate over this about a year ago. UWN member Fishrmn and our dear friend Amy from the DWR clarified the rule in this post:
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=36760&p=381597&hilit=squirrel#p381597

I don't know about hunting chipmunks. Check the recently revised regs:
http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code ... 57-019.htm


----------



## richardjb

WWCD- Carl from Caddy Shack. Vermin!


----------



## hockey

Why in the hell do you want to shoot chipmunks?
Sometimes I just don't understand the gotta kill something mentality
What's wrong with them shooting empty cans, clay pigeons or blow up some balloons for them to shoot


----------



## Fishrmn

And what is wrong with killing a rodent? One that is probably carrying diseases, and would gnaw through your camping gear if given a chance? It's not like they're in danger of going extinct.


----------



## wyogoob

Chipmunk recipes anyone?


----------



## Dunkem

Theodore,Simon,Alvin, Alvin, ALVIN :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Fishrmn

Dunkem said:


> Theodore,Simon,Alvin, Alvin, ALVIN :!: :!: :!:


And therein lies one of the problems with the PETA crowd. The anthropomorphism of wildlife. And some folks find it easier to shoot another person instead of a "widdle" rodent.


----------



## Dunkem

I just remember it as a stupid song, not sure where you found the PETA reference :roll:
Seems some dig pretty deep for the sake of arguements.


----------



## Fishrmn

'Cause too many people automatically think of Theodore, Simon, and Alvin when they think of chipmunks instead of disease carrying, overpopulating rodents.


----------



## Dunkem

If it makes you feel better I would shoot all 3,especially if they were singing. 8)


----------



## Fishrmn

MSN had a feed a few weeks ago that listed the 10 most dangerous (to man) animals on the planet. Chipmunks were about 3rd or 4th on the list. Many animals can do a better job of killing a man, but rodents spread lots of diseases and kill more people than lions, and tigers, and bears. Oh my.


----------



## Dunkem

I had a cousin who died from hauntavirus(sp) a few years ago, so Im aware of the nasties they spread> No bad feelings if I offended you, not my intention :!:


----------



## hoghunter011583

hockey said:


> Why in the hell do you want to shoot chipmunks?
> Sometimes I just don't understand the gotta kill something mentality
> What's wrong with them shooting empty cans, clay pigeons or blow up some balloons for them to shoot


I thought the same thing, the squirrels I shoot and eat but chipmunk blasting in my opinion is not what you want to teach you kids. If you can't eat it don't kill it unless it is causing harm to your property!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter

man·age·ment
[man-ij-muh?nt]
noun 
1. 
the act or manner of managing; handling, direction, or control.

Why it might be appropriate to shoot animals that one doesn't intent to eat.----SS


----------



## Fishrmn

I'll bet you kill lots of things that you have no intention to eat. Flies and mosquitoes are members of the animal kingdom.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Springville Shooter said:


> man·age·ment
> [man-ij-muh?nt]
> noun
> 1.
> the act or manner of managing; handling, direction, or control.
> 
> Why it might be appropriate to shoot animals that one doesn't intent to eat.----SS


Mule deer and Elk are managed, chipmunks are not. Sorry I just don't see the right to kill an animal for [email protected]#$ and Giggles. That is what targets are for.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Fishrmn said:


> I'll bet you kill lots of things that you have no intention to eat. Flies and mosquitoes are members of the animal kingdom.


Mosquitoes bite, next chipmunk that jumps on me and bites me will meet the grim reaper!! I'm no tree hugger but I do believe in the commandments, "Thou shall not harm hurt or kill any living breathing or green thing without good reason", and target shooting in my opinion is not a good reason. That is just my opinion, if you think it is management than go for it, I don't and so I stick to what I think is right.


----------



## Fishrmn

I guess you think it's wrong to shoot jack rabbits then?

And weeds in your flower bed aren't really hurting anything.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Here is one example of how I believe that these types of activities fall under management:

Modoc and Lassen counties in northeastern California are very rural and hay farming dominates the landscape where water is available. This area is home to a population of small, short tailed ground squirrels call squeaks or potbellies by locals. These creatures are very prolific and populations boomed when alfalfa was introduced as a food source. Historically, farmers treated dense squirrel populations with poison to avoid crop damage. In the new, more environmnetally friendly world, state law makers have abolished the use of poison due to potential poisoning of predatory and scavenger species. As a result, the populations have once again thrived especially since some natural predators such a coyotes have been killed way back in order to protect big game herds. The only management technique that is legal is varmint shooting to reduce the number of these squirrels. As a result, farmers are more than happy to welcome anyone who is willing to come and shoot the pests. I have gone several times and it is amazing how many of these things there still are. According to the farmers, hunters/shooters have done a pretty good job keeping the population at a level where crops do not sustain huge losses. 

While this represents management in my mind, I don't believe in just driving through the forest and killing anything that walks, crawls, or slithers. Fathers wanting to get their kids in on the action should do their homework and make sure that pest control is actually needed in the area where they go. Otherwise, stick to milk jugs full of water and other fun targets for kids. My opinion.----SS


----------



## hoghunter011583

Fishrmn said:


> I guess you think it's wrong to shoot jack rabbits then?
> 
> And weeds in your flower bed aren't really hurting anything.


Not going to argue with you but yes I do weed my garden cause they do hurt my veggies!!
Do what you think is right man, and I'll do what I feel is right!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Springville Shooter said:


> Here is one example of how I believe that these types of activities fall under management:
> 
> Modoc and Lassen counties in northeastern California are very rural and hay farming dominates the landscape where water is available. This area is home to a population of small, short tailed ground squirrels call squeaks or potbellies by locals. These creatures are very prolific and populations boomed when alfalfa was introduced as a food source. Historically, farmers treated dense squirrel populations with poison to avoid crop damage. In the new, more environmnetally friendly world, state law makers have abolished the use of poison due to potential poisoning of predatory and scavenger species. As a result, the populations have once again thrived especially since some natural predators such a coyotes have been killed way back in order to protect big game herds. The only management technique that is legal is varmint shooting to reduce the number of these squirrels. As a result, farmers are more than happy to welcome anyone who is willing to come and shoot the pests. I have gone several times and it is amazing how many of these things there still are. According to the farmers, hunters/shooters have done a pretty good job keeping the population at a level where crops do not sustain huge losses.
> 
> While this represents management in my mind, I don't believe in just driving through the forest and killing anything that walks, crawls, or slithers. Fathers wanting to get their kids in on the action should do their homework and make sure that pest control is actually needed in the area where they go. Otherwise, stick to milk jugs full of water and other fun targets for kids. My opinion.----SS


I can't agree with you more! I'll be the first to go snipe some pot bellies to cull the population where it is out of control and hurting farmers. Just like I'll spray the daylights out of a wasp nest in my wood shop!! 
I don't see that as the same and shooting anything that moves for for fun.


----------



## Fishrmn

hoghunter011583 said:


> Not going to argue with you but yes I do weed my garden cause they do hurt my veggies!!


I asked about a flower garden. If it ain't fer food, it's just fer entertainment.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Read your Thomas Jefferson quote and take his advice!!
We disagree my friend so just except it!

I don't have a flower garden I have a massive vegetable garden which I weed every evening when I get home, cause if not they will smother my veggies. I put out beer traps to kill slugs, if not they eat my cabbages. I spray wasps that are in my wood shop, if not they might sting me while I'm working in there and I don't want to be stung.
I spray my yards for dandelions, if not I'd have a nasty looking front lawn that makes my house look like a dump.
I wash my body which kills bacteria because I don't want to stink and feel disgusting!!
If you want to compare killing dandelions to keep my yard looking nice with killing chipmunks and any other rodent just cause you want a little thrill then I'm wasting my time even typing this!
If a bug is in my house I catch it and put it outside instead of killing it.
I totally understand that killing things is a part of life and I have no problem doing it. I also think we should look at our reasons for doing it and if it is only for the cheap thrill of a moment of fun I don't agree with it, if you think it is OK than like I said go for it. I'm not trying to change your mind but you obviously don't like the way I look at it and like I said take Jefferson's advice!!


----------



## Fishrmn

I never said you had to accept my view. You seem as willing to attempt to change my opinion. I'm just pointing out that most people kill something for reasons other than eating it. Whether your lawn has dandelions or not doesn't matter other than for appearance sake. Some people kill every spider that they see. Others kill bees no matter what. It just is.


----------



## Mallardhead12

Man, you guys make such a big deal over some stupid chipmunks...
o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| :lol: :lol:


----------



## 90redryder

hockey said:


> Why in the hell do you want to shoot chipmunks?
> Sometimes I just don't understand the gotta kill something mentality
> What's wrong with them shooting empty cans, clay pigeons or blow up some balloons for them to shoot


Good hell! Is this not a hunting forum? We arent on this forum to talk about how we can save the redwoods, this may not be the best place to be lurking around if you are upset by a mans urge to use small critters for target practice. Just saying...


----------

